# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive -'Anwar' producerinte aropnamgalodu Amal Neerad prathikarikkunnu !!!!!!!

## Lakkooran

*Proucerude aropanamgal* 

Kaumudi Plus

*Amal Neeradinte marupadi*


Ee aropnamgal  ellam adisthana rahithavum thettidharana parathunnavayum aanu.
Tamil dubb  cheyyan njan cash chodichittilla.Ente mattu chithrangalum Tamil, Telugu  bhashakalil okke dub cheythavayaanu.
Athinonnum njan cash  avashyappettittilla.Athu pole thanne aanu .Anwar' inte  kaaryathilum.
Malayalathile ethenkilum producer Tamilium Telugilum padam dub  cheyyumpol Directorkku cash kodukkarundo ennu
answeshichu nokku. Tamilil  koode purathirakkan ulla reethiyil aanu initial planning thane  nadathiyathu.
PrakshRaj padathil  Tamil alle samsarikkunne? Appol Tamil versionu vendi veendum dub  cheyyanamo?

Enikku thannu ennu  parayunna 35L roopayude 1/3 enkilum thannathinte thelivu kaanikkam  enkil
iddeham parayunna  ella aropanamgalum njan angeekarikkam...



Anwarinu 1.5 Cr  nashtam ennathu producerude vichithra bhavana aanu. Padam Malayalathil 'break  even' inum valare mukalil aanu.
Tamilil 150 theaterukalil irakkan pokunna ee  padathinu nalla collection avide ninnum kittum ennu urappanu.

1 week  kondu Keralathil ninnum 1.5 Cr mukalil collection vannirunnu.
Satelite Right  - 1.65 Cr. 
30-35 L for Indian viodeo rights.
Audio rights - 10 L .  
Middle East right - 30 L. 
US/UK/ AUS/  NZ/Canada - 20 L . 
Chennail 4 theaters , Bombai 8 , Bangalore - 6 ,  Mangalore - 4, Ahammadabad Delhi,Calcutta, Gova -1 theater each - 25-30  L

Prithvirajum  njanum ayulla bandham engane anennu Prithvi mikka abhimukhamgalilum parayarundu.  Njan moshapamayi perumariyittundenkil, njangal thammil
nalla bandham  nilanilkkunnilla enkil, Prithvi produce cheyyunna chithram njan samvidhanam  cheyyumo?

Ini Mumbaiyil ninnum camera kondu vannathine kurichu Njan Big B  shoot cheythathu ithe camera vechanu. Ippol 'City of God' enna padavum
ithe  camera vechanu shoot cheyyunne.Ee camara vachu shoot cheythittu Anwarinu film  cost 7 Laksham maathramanu aayathu.

Pala anavshya idapedalukalum producer  ee chithrathil nadathiyittundu. Pakshe athinekkurichokke parasyamayi parayan  ippol njan thayyaravunnilla.

----------


## guru

Interesting..................Thankz lakku.......

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx lakkooran*
 :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Rohith

thnxx lakkooran

----------


## Day Dreamer

Ellam pratheekshichapole... Producer sasi aayi ippo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## John Raj

Ente daivame Lakkooranji :salut:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Thanks macha..

----------


## Lakkooran

Sorry, locked the thread to add some more points...

----------


## Shivettan

prakash raj malayalam kalarnna tamil alle samsarikunne ee padathil?

----------


## PARAMU

lakkoran ano ithinte producer

----------


## guru

> 


amal neeradh paranja theri kodi ulpeduthi aa audio YOUTUVIL upload lakku,..namukku vivaadhangal srishtikkaam...

----------


## Lakkooran

> amal neeradh paranja theri kodi ulpeduthi aa audio YOUTUVIL upload lakku,..namukku vivaadhangal srishtikkaam...



Will try Guruji

----------


## guru

> Will try Guruji


ngheee...appo theri paranjo....?

----------


## nambu1990

> padam irangi kazhinju athine producer thanne thalli parayunnathu ippol fashion aayi mariyallo


ya...ipo sthiramayitund

----------


## Saathan

thankss lakkooran...

----------


## shyamavanil

thanks Lakku......
appo vishyathinte maru puravum velipettu

----------


## Lakkooran

> ngheee...appo theri paranjo....?



Theri anonnu chodichal.... :Wacko:

----------


## loki

> *Proucerude aropanamgal* 
> 
> Kaumudi Plus
> 
> *Amal Neeradinte marupadi*
> 
> 
> Ee aropnamgal  ellam adisthana rahithavum thettidharana parathunnavayum aanu.
> Tamil dubb  cheyyan njan cash chodichittilla.Ente mattu chithrangalum Tamil, Telugu  bhashakalil okke dub cheythavayaanu.
> ...




ENTHIRANde collection vetticha anwarinde yadhartha kadha............amal neerad is a arroggant humanbeing who should learn basic ABCD of directing before commenting on legendaary directors and about youth trend and bullsh*t....... youth directorsokke vannu pokunnu.......malayala cinemaykku abhimaanikkaanulla cinemakal eduthathu pazhaya directors maathramaanu........ amal shoud know your role and shut your mouth..........

oro thaarathineyum slow motionil nadathiyaal adhu cinemayaavilla.......
__________________

----------


## vinchel

Sambhavam sheri thanne..... Initial 2-3 days Enthiran ne kkal thirakku Anwar nu anubhavapettu.  But Enthiran evide kidakunnu.  Ee "anwar" evide kidakunnu?

Ethayalum Amal Neerad ine theerthum kuttam parayan kazhiyilla.  nammal oke Tamil and Hindi movies il kanda style and frame freeze, slow motion etc.. oke Malayalathil real aayi moopar thanne konduvannathu.. (Except Shaji Kailas, Jairaj etc...)... Big B and Sagar alias Jacky oke kandu irikavunna padangal thanne aanu.... Also Anwar nu oru nalla script writer koodi kittiyirunenkil oru trend setter aayene ( good songs, good cinematography, good story thread ).......Pakshe kashtakalam..

PInne producer ithupole oke parayanamenkil enthenkilum oke kaanum.... Anyway producer kuthupaleduthu..... Malayalathil one time producers list il eku oral koodi.

----------

